# 5 Star element guard



## gurglebeers (5/9/16)

Anyone know any sites that sell element gaurds like the ones from 5 star brewing and distilling supplies?

or pictures of there handmade element gaurds

i was thinking of building one but it looks like i would need someone to weld the parts for me







that thing would look tough on the mash tun


cheers


----------



## Crusty (5/9/16)

gurglebeers said:


> Anyone know any sites that sell element gaurds like the ones from 5 star brewing and distilling supplies?
> 
> or pictures of there handmade element gaurds
> 
> ...


Any reason you don't want to just buy them from 5 star?
I've got two 2400w element & guard kits on my other style of brewing equipment & they're the ducks nuts.
Highly recommended gear from them guys.


----------



## gurglebeers (5/9/16)

Crusty said:


> Any reason you don't want to just buy them from 5 star?
> I've got two 2400w element & guard kits on my other style of brewing equipment & they're the ducks nuts.
> Highly recommended gear from them guys.


I want to buy it from them but they are out of stock and i dont think my email went though to them im pretty keen to get everything setup and start brewing
haha yeah they look really good it would be a pleasure to use these in my system but i got no idea when they would have them in stock again.


----------



## Mardoo (5/9/16)

Give them a call. They'll essentially set up a pre-order for you. They told me last year that all their stuff sells out these days before it even hits the site.


----------



## breakbeer (5/9/16)

I've been waiting for these to come back in stock for a while now. I called them on Friday arvo & they said they're currently in transit & are due in tomorrow (6/9/16)


----------



## gurglebeers (5/9/16)

i will wait for a reply from them so i can pre order

hopefuly if they get them tomorrow they reply im keen on there element and gaurd looks like it comes with the ferrule too!


----------



## Crusty (5/9/16)

Here's my other boiler with 2 x 2400w element & guard kits from 5 star.


----------



## gurglebeers (5/9/16)

Crusty said:


> Here's my other boiler with 2 x 2400w element & guard kits from 5 star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks hot, the gaurds go together perfect with the boiler stainless on stainless. what size cable are you running there? looks like 15 amp cable.

i will have to solder a ferrule onto the keg i dont know how that will go seems i would loose a lot of heat to the keg .


----------



## fraser_john (6/9/16)

Crusty said:


> Here's my other boiler with 2 x 2400w element & guard kits from 5 star.
> 
> <snip>


I've only got a single element, but agree with all posts above, ducks nuts.


----------



## niftinev (6/9/16)

you could try stilldragon.au they would have something similar i think


----------



## nosco (6/9/16)

Are they welded on or silver solder? Could you use solder on them?


----------



## stilvia (6/9/16)

These are the still dragon units..

http://www.stilldragon.com.au/element-guard-kit/


----------



## wynnum1 (6/9/16)

You can buy elements that need 32 mm hole and held by a nut and seal and the others are a 50 mm hole that has a ferrule that is welded on and the elements screws in . The welded is probably better if you can get welded .


----------



## sp0rk (6/9/16)

silver soldering will hold just fine if done properly, Bobby from Brew Hardware has swung kegs around by well soldered fittings
Personally after the drama with Still Dragon AU/EU/US and the owner, I'd rather support 5 Star...
The other option is 2 x 2" caps, a length of 2" pipe, solder one of the caps to the pipe and the other gets a single pop rivet through it just to hold it on
This works very well with their weldless elements (which were designed to replace fried KK elements)
There is a tutorial for these enclosures on aussiedistiller, but I shan't link just in case


----------



## Crusty (6/9/16)

gurglebeers said:


> That looks hot, the gaurds go together perfect with the boiler stainless on stainless. what size cable are you running there? looks like 15 amp cable.
> 
> i will have to solder a ferrule onto the keg i dont know how that will go seems i would loose a lot of heat to the keg .


My sparkie done it for me so not sure on amps but I think it's 2.5mm core or something like that.
It's a pity I cant show you what's on top of that boiler.... 



sp0rk said:


> silver soldering will hold just fine if done properly, Bobby from Brew Hardware has swung kegs around by well soldered fittings
> Personally after the drama with Still Dragon AU/EU/US and the owner, I'd rather support 5 Star...
> The other option is 2 x 2" caps, a length of 2" pipe, solder one of the caps to the pipe and the other gets a single pop rivet through it just to hold it on
> This works very well with their weldless elements (which were designed to replace fried KK elements)
> There is a tutorial for these enclosures on aussiedistiller, but I shan't link just in case


Way too many dramas with Still Dragon from what I hear. 5 star is the goods for this sort of gear, it's A1 quality & you'll be more than happy with any of the gear from them.


----------



## sp0rk (6/9/16)

Crusty said:


> Way too many dramas with Still Dragon from what I hear. 5 star is the goods for this sort of gear, it's A1 quality & you'll be more than happy with any of the gear from them.


The few bits and pieces I've gotten from 5 Star are top notch


----------



## maddogpearse (7/9/16)

5 Star are great! No doubt about that It's easy to make an element guard though. I make mine with a piece of 2" copper, two end caps and a cable gland. One cap has a 25mm hole drilled in in, and its stuck to the back side of the element with a few dabs of soft solder. The two end caps are held on with a couple of pop rivits. 


.


----------



## rude (7/9/16)

Crusty said:


> Here's my other boiler with 2 x 2400w element & guard kits from 5 star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sp0rk (7/9/16)

His photo is on an angle
I run 2 elements in a boiler for other hobbies, I have to run them one over the other, because otherwise they'd touch
Maddogpearse has the sockets cut on an angle before they were welded so the elements sit parallel, not pointing into each other due to the curvature of the keg


----------



## breakbeer (7/9/16)

Called them today & they received the elements but not the guards. Another 6 week wait apparently [emoji26]


----------



## sp0rk (7/9/16)

Yep, 5 Star are currently moving from WA to QLD
There will be a bit of a delay with parts right now


----------



## Crusty (7/9/16)

rude said:


> > Here's my other boiler with 2 x 2400w element & guard kits from 5 star.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## gurglebeers (8/9/16)

might have to wait it out i want these like free beer since everyone is happy with them could go gas just so i can try a brew till there in stock again. i do like the copper gaurd though thats mad

how long is everyones boil time?


----------

